
Part 0: Comprehensive Guide to Reinforcement Learning - ceceshao1
https://medium.com/comet-ml/reinforcement-learning-a-comprehensive-introduction-part-0-bb27fa103272
======
ceceshao1
Really informative + thorough guide to reinforcement learning, specifically
its mathematical basis. Written by Luca Palmieri, data scientist at Headstart
AI, who comes from a math background.

This post is just one of the series

